# CAPE TOWN | Projects & Construction



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE (Oct 28, 2011)

Cape Town is the second largest city in South Africa and is the capital of the Western Cape Province, as well as being the legislative capital of South Africa (the Houses of Parliament are here). It is located in the south-west corner of the country near the Cape of Good Hope, and is the most southern city in Africa. It is a stone's throw from South Africa's world-famous Cape Winelands around Stellenbosch, Paarl and Franschhoek.

Source:wikitravel.org


Photos





















































































































































































Posted by: RODDAS & ANGOLA THE FUTURE​


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

i love


----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE (Oct 28, 2011)

*Projects Under Construction*

*The Bantry Bay - 7F*



Foxyman said:


> Proposed, planned for completion in mid 2011


*The Infinity - 4F*



Lydon said:


> New development next to Greenbelt with spectacular mountain and sea views from all levels. On the beachfront, with unobstructed views. 10 Minutes walk to main beach and restaurants. 10 Minutes drive to the Waterfront and City Centre. Spacious accommodation and large entertainment terraces. Upmarket finishes, air-conditioning, underfloor heating. Direct lift access, 24 hour security control, generator room, caretaker's suite. Delivery September 2012 (depending on soil). Starting from R14 500 000.00
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*The Mirage - 16F*



hsark said:


> *Mod edit: updated information and renders.*
> 
> NAME: The Mirage
> LOCATION: De Waterkant
> ...


*

Portside - 32F










22 Bree - 20F



Lydon said:



Edit: Updated information and renders.

22 BREE
developed by abland

location
bree street
cape town cbd

classification
offices
retail
parking

size
20 storeys
66m

status
under construction

















































Click to expand...

Roggebaai Place - 14F



Mo Rush said:



Mod edit: updated renders.





















----------

Price: R 140 per m²
Address: Jetty St, Foreshore Cape Town
Availability: 01 March 2010

Description

Brand new building, opposite post office. Stone throw from Convention Tower and located just off Eastern Bouldevard for easy access. Great access to top hotels for clients.











Edge Properties are well underway with their new development of A+ Grade office space which will become available round about March 2010.

Already 8844m² has been let to VODACOM leaving 8031m² of lettable area available to potential leaseholders. Of the 8031m² there will be an 881m² retail component in this uniquely designed building which looks to enhance the Roggebaai area and no doubt will arguably leave Cape Towns Foreshore as the most preferred area to work from in the Western Cape.

Click to expand...

The Odyssey - 10F 



Lydon said:



Previously "ViewPoint," The Odyssey will officially launch in the middle of September.

It's under construction on a site on Green Point Main Road at present.









Click to expand...

Amalfi - 12F



Lydon said:



Courtesy of "goliath01." 





























Nestled between the Atlantic Ocean, the recently completed 2010 World Cup Stadium and a redesigned Metropolitan Golf course, lies our latest and most luxurious development to date.


This deluxe development, situated on top of a selection of prime retail outlets, consists of 11 intimate apartments with huge double volume spaces. Ceiling heights in excess of 5 meters allows for high windows, framing the extraordinary surrounding view. Amalfi, overlooking white sandy beaches and the greens of the golf course, boasts with a panoramic view spanning from the majestic Table Mountain to Robben Island. 

The development will host state of the art security for total peace of mind. A CCTV system allows for 24hrs a day monitoring while the security doors are managed by a concierge. Additional security is also provided in each apartment with a high-tech screen communication system.


Together with the high quality finishes of this paradigm of modern architecture, outstanding views and top security, is a lifestyle surrounded by a mélange of activities, restaurants and haute couture retail. The famous Waterfront Development is also within walking distance of the residences. What's more is that a new urban park is in development nearby which offers great freedom and space for recreational activities. 

Jog, walk, surf, dine, play – a bespoke itinerary awaits, only minutes away from the prestigious residences of Amalfi.


















Click to expand...

No 1 Silo - 7F



Mo Rush said:



Mod edit: updated information and renders.

Name: No 1 Silo
Location: Clocktower Precinct, V&A Waterfront
Floors: 7
Use: Mixed Use (Head Office for Alan Gray)
Architects: VDMMA, Rick Brown & Associates
Source: VDMMA



























































Click to expand...

More projects are under construction as well!*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

lot of beautiful projects!!


----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE (Oct 28, 2011)

Portside - 32F (142m)



Gerald Lewis said:


>


*March*


----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE (Oct 28, 2011)

Portside - 32F



Gerald Lewis said:


>


----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE (Oct 28, 2011)

Crystal Towers - 7/9F / Recently completed




































































































Source: SA Property News

Interior



















Source: The Property Mag


----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE (Oct 28, 2011)

22 Bree - 20F 

Update


----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE (Oct 28, 2011)

Grand Parade Investments Head Office (Redevelopment)- 12F



Mo Rush said:


> *Mod edit: updated information and render.*
> 
> - Grand Parade Investments Head Office
> - First South African Burger King store on ground and first floor
> ...


----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE (Oct 28, 2011)

Grand Parade

Progress


----------



## annman (Aug 9, 2007)

Wow! You really are promoting our city, big time! Thanks a million mate. :cheers:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

great advances! it seems the city has a lot of movement


----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE (Oct 28, 2011)

Santam Head Office Expansion - 9F





Lydon said:


> EDIT: Design changed - added new renders.
> 
> AAA-Grade office development at the Tygervalley Waterfront. Designed by BAM Architects and developed by Ingenuity Properties. Due for completion in 2012.
> 
> ...


Progress

Completion


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^ beautiful!!


----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE (Oct 28, 2011)

Portside - 32F



Citywalker_CT said:


>


----------



## filipu94 (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm truly impressed. Wish better and better investments and development to the city together with the better life quality.


----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE (Oct 28, 2011)

Atlantic Centre (Redevelopment) - 11F 

Progress



Citywalker_CT said:


> Today.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^ beautiful!!!


----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE (Oct 28, 2011)

The Mirage - 16F

Progress



Citywalker_CT said:


> They're flying with this one. :cheers:





Gerald Lewis said:


> These guys work 7 days a week.....


----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE (Oct 28, 2011)

22 Bree - 20F

Progress


----------



## Rckr88 (Nov 25, 2012)

Beautiful Cape Town!


----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE (Oct 28, 2011)

Portside - 32F (142m)

Progress:


Cloudy weather


----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE (Oct 28, 2011)

The Mirage - 16F 

Progress:


----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE (Oct 28, 2011)

Amalfi - 12F - Residential - Mouille Point











Progress:



KeithQ said:


>





Andrew_za said:


>


----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE (Oct 28, 2011)

Portside - 32F 

Update:



Gerald Lewis said:


>


----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE (Oct 28, 2011)

View from the road.



Gerald Lewis said:


>


----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE (Oct 28, 2011)

Looking sleek!




Gerald Lewis said:


> The cooling towers to the top of the turrett now..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

The Naspers Centre, opened in 1962, and having recently been renamed to the Media24Building (Media24 is actually a subsidiary of Naspers), is currently undergoing a renovation, which involves adding a bunch of vein-like extensions to its south facade, and a video-board to its west side. It was the winning entry in a design competition that was held last year.


----------



## FelixMadero (Aug 29, 2005)

900 pics of the same building??


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

The Zeitz Museum of Contemporary Art + The Silo Hotel designed by Heatherwick Studio is now complete. It is placed in a historic 1920s grain silo.

Before:









After:


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Harbour Arch

















*


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*The River Club (Amazon Headquarters) 








*


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Newlands Peak












































*


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*The Rubik 89m U/C*


----------

